# what size milk pail?



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

What size stainless steel milk pail does anyone prefer? And what brand? One of our girls is shorter than the other two and I'm thinking that i'd like to get a smaller pail for when I milk her. I'm not sure if I should get an exceptionally short one since I'm planning on having nigerians also someday, or just the next smaller than what we've got now. My smaller pail now is 10qts.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I dont know the brands of the pails we have that we picked up at feed store. One is 10 & the other 5.
But tell you what, I prefer a large steel saucepan with a lid.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I actually use a stainless 1 gallon pail from Tractor Supply's dog care section. I also have Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Liz, do they sell those with lids?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I use the itty bitty 2qt ones from Caprine Supply.. But I got my Nigies! LOL! But I really like how they are made and they do come in larger sizes


----------



## Bluere11e (Jan 22, 2013)

Engebretsen said:


> What size stainless steel milk pail does anyone prefer? And what brand? One of our girls is shorter than the other two and I'm thinking that i'd like to get a smaller pail for when I milk her. I'm not sure if I should get an exceptionally short one since I'm planning on having nigerians also someday, or just the next smaller than what we've got now. My smaller pail now is 10qts.


Jeffers vet supply carries SS ones and a very reasonable cost. Anything over 75.00 is shipped free. Horses/ livestock. Freight on heavy items does cost


----------

